# Neighbor's dog won't go home b/c of abuse but she is attacking our cats. What to do?



## theturboexpress

I keep my horses at my neighbor's place next door to me. I also have a rescue cat that I take care of over there. He hates indoor living, so he became a barn kitty and I pay the bills =) For the last month or so, my neighbor's very social German Shepherd has been bringing his next-door neighbor's large coonhound mix over to play. They are good friends and get along famously. The problem is, this dog is a terror with the barn cat. She actually grabbed the poor kitty by the leg and swung him around untill someone intervened. Now, the poor cat is terrified of the dog and is staying away for days at a time, out in the back pasture thicket where he feels safe. He has lots of places to hide in the barn, and I have his food up high where he can eat and the dog can't get him, but as soon as he ventures forth onto the ground, that coonhound mix shows up and runs him off the property. The cat is getting rail thin, thirsty, and miserable because he is too scared to come up to the barn, even to eat. I can try and figure out a way to put food out in the thicket, but that is a temporary solution. He is a very social animal and loves the barn and the horses and the other dogs. Being constantly exiled is killing him.

The crux of the matter is that the coonhound mix is horribly thin and neglected and acts like she has been beaten around quite a bit. She drops to the ground in fear whenever you a raise a hand or make a sudden movement. She eats like she has never seen food (she steals from my neighbor's dog bowls) and refuses to go home. I hate to force her to go back to such a bad situation, as she is a very sweet and loving dog sans the cat issue, but she is a real problem over here. Two other barn cats have mysteriously disappeared since she showed up and I am afraid she may have injured, killed, or drove them off.

What can be done? Our animal controll is laughable at best. They didn't even take pictures when my friend reported her dog being shot by her neighbor. They frequently ignore the 5 day law and euthanize many strays the same day they pick them up. I would love to find this dog a better home, but I don't know how, seeing as she technically belongs to someone. I feel like I am stuck between a rock and a hard place. This poor dog is hiding at the barn, seeking safety and I would feel so terrible dragging her back home to her miserable life of neglect, starvation, and abuse.

Any advice?


----------



## lovemygreys

If the dog is off it's owner's property, then it's technically a stray. Take the dog to an animal shelter or rescue group. I know you may not want to take it to a shelter b/c, well, it's pretty tough to find a no-kill shelter these days, but if a stray dog were putting any of my animals' lives at risk, I would choose their welfare first and foremost. My FIRST responsibility is for the animals I chose to bring into my care.

Maybe try contacting a coonhound rescue in your area to see if they'll help.


----------



## briteday

Maybe if you take the coonhound away quietly the owners won't notice for a few days that he's missing. And they probably won't care anyway. I have been known (when I lived in a small town) to take animals to rescues and shelters in the next town / county over. You can always say that you found the animal wandering near a road.


----------



## theturboexpress

I had my vet out today to look at one of my horses and told her about the problem with the dog. She said as far as she knows, if it's off the owner's property, it's a stray and therefore up for grabs, so to speak. She basically said the same thing as you guys....take it away quietly to a shelter or rescue in the next town or county and if they come looking, simply say you found a stray resembling that description and for X amount you can go to X shelter and redeem her....which we both doubt they would do. So, now I just need to find a rescue or no-kill shelter. She is so heartbreakingly sweet and gentle and submissive.....this strong prey/hunt instinct is sorta wierd....could that be the hound mix in her?


----------



## RonE

theturboexpress said:


> this strong prey/hunt instinct is sorta wierd....could that be the hound mix in her?


Yes it could. I would never leave Esther alone with a cat or any other furry thing that isn't a dog. She'd be too likely to add it to the long laundry list of Things that Plotts Hunt.


----------



## SFury

There are two solutions. Take the dog to the shelter, which is the better solution, or shoot it.

A dog that is running around and going after any animals is a threat. Feral animals, no matter how tame they seem, are a huge problem. Feral animals should all be killed on sight. The damage done by feral animals in the US alone is massive. Pigs destroy habitat with ease. Cats kill off thousands upon thousands of song birds each year. Feral dogs, or free running dog packs kill deer, other livestock, and pets. While our first instinct may be to nurture animals, there are times when we must be merciless. We have created the feral problem, and we cannot keep on contributing to the problem.

Before that dog becomes a threat, or dies of starvation, take it to a shelter. Give that dog a chance to have a good life. I would take it to a shelter in another area so there is less of chance the owner will be contacted about the dog. It does not matter if the shelter is a kill, or no kill shelter as long as the dog isn't running around freely.


----------



## Cassie Nova

SFury said:


> There are two solutions. Take the dog to the shelter, which is the better solution, or shoot it.
> ............. It does not matter if the shelter is a kill, or no kill shelter as long as the dog isn't running around freely.


Shoot it!? What is this, the 1800s? You don't just shoot a dog, that's inhumane! 

And, FYI, the HUMANE thing to do would be to find a no-kill shelter or a RESCUE organization that would find it a home! No, the dog shouldn't be roaming freely but the OWNER lets it do that....the dog should not be killed because of its owner's ignorance.

To the OP- where are you located? I can most likely find a rescue or no-kill shelter for you but I have to know at least what state you're in and/or how far you'd be willing to take the dog.


----------



## xoxluvablexox

SFury said:


> There are two solutions. Take the dog to the shelter, which is the better solution, or shoot it.
> 
> A dog that is running around and going after any animals is a threat. Feral animals, no matter how tame they seem, are a huge problem. Feral animals should all be killed on sight. The damage done by feral animals in the US alone is massive. Pigs destroy habitat with ease. Cats kill off thousands upon thousands of song birds each year. Feral dogs, or free running dog packs kill deer, other livestock, and pets. While our first instinct may be to nurture animals, there are times when we must be merciless. We have created the feral problem, and we cannot keep on contributing to the problem.
> 
> Before that dog becomes a threat, or dies of starvation, take it to a shelter. Give that dog a chance to have a good life. I would take it to a shelter in another area so there is less of chance the owner will be contacted about the dog. It does not matter if the shelter is a kill, or no kill shelter as long as the dog isn't running around freely.




If you live out in the west and want to sit out on your back deck shooting every animal that walks into your back yard then that's your thing but don't go telling other people that murder is a solution to there animal problem.


Your right about one thing though. We have created the feral problem. Just like we've managed to screw up a ton of other things in nature. I'm starting to think it's the only thing humans are good at.


----------



## SFury

Sometimes the simplest solution is the quickest solution. I have no problem with shooting animals running free. If people are irresponsible enough to let their animals run free, then they need to face the repercussions of their actions.

Please note that I suggested first going to a shelter with the dog first. Had that dog been around any of my animals and showed aggression I would end it immediately if I could. A bullet is cheap, and the lives of those I care about are most definately priceless.

My family, friends, and pets come first. Not some other intruder. If you want to protect an attacker before your own, then so be it. That, to me, seems like a backwards approach.


----------



## theturboexpress

I am so sorry I haven't updated this thread sooner. I got so involved with trying to find a new home for her, I sort of forgot to come back and update everyone. I've posted a new thread in the rescue threads, regarding raising fund for her. Since I last posted, she has really blossomed and doesn't go after the cats any more, in fact she is quite gentle. I think perhaps she just had not been socialized or been around any small animals, but she really settled down and stopped the negative behavior. The sad thing is that she has been spending more and more time away from her original home untill she has literally been at my neighbors barn 6-8 weeks without leaving. A few days ago she went missing and then turned up, severely crippled and dragging her back limb. I had been trying for a while, up untill this point to find her a home, but those who were interested fell through and never followed up. Finally, it got to the point yesterday when I got a really good look at her since she showed up injured, that I realized how desperate she was and if taken to a vet immediately, might not make it to the next day. She had wasted away to nothing, could barely stand, and was so, so, sad and in pain. I took her home and set her up in my ground level laundry-room (I have a small apartment on the top half of a house) and then went and had a nervous breakdown, wondering what to do and how to pay a vet. I posted on a rescue network/group I belong to on yahoo and someone in CA contacted me that night and we talked about what to do. She generously offered to help me with the bill, so I took her in first thing this morning and had her tested for heartworm, parasites, etc and x-rayed. The only good news is that she didn't have heartworm, the bad news is that she fractured her pelvis in several places and requires orthopedic surgery estimated at around 3,000 dollars. I've seen her develop and turn into to such a loving, precious dog and I just can't let her be put down without a fight. A bunch of people on the yahoo group are pulling her and we are trying to fund-raise and see if we can raise the money for her surgery. If we don't have a clear idea that surgery is feasible by monday or thereabouts, we will have to discuss putting her down, which would kill me, but I don't want her to suffer if surgery is not available to her. To top it all off, there's a good chance she's pregnant (lovely, I know) and in her condition and with all the xrays, spay/abort is a non-negotiable if she is going to be able to have the surgery.

To the person who posted regarding shooting feral animals, I have to say I am a little concerned by this train of thought. A good friend of mine had a lovely golden retriever female that was the sweetest, gentlest, nurturing baby you ever saw. Neighbor next door had a yorkie who was attacked and killed by one, possible two dogs which several witnesses consistently described as large, rottie/pit mixes, black or dark brown and definitely nowhere near golden retriever. The lady, who incidentally was always being reported by neighbors for animal abuse and drug issues, took a shotgun and shot my friend's dog in the spine because she claimed she just knew it had attacked her dog, despite being told by others beforehand that it hadn't. She couldn't find the truly responsible dogs, so she took vengeance on the first animal she laid eyes on. This poor dog was shot through the spine and suffered a slow and agonizing death untill the vet got there and was able to put him down. To make matters worse, two minor children were in the backyard and heard the gunshots and the dog scream. They came running around the side of the house and found the dog. Animal controll and the police were called, both of whom did nothing and never followed through or pressed charges. 

I do not advocate shooting feral animals just because they are feral or percieved as such. Unless a creature has clearly demonstrated it is a signifigant, un-manageable threat and cannot be safely contained untill humane euthanization or AC can be available, I do not believe someone should just go and shoot will nilly whatever they like. How would the person know if the animal was someone's pet, or a terrified stray that needed time to calm down, or an injured animal reacting out of pain? And if this sort of thinking became standard or legalized, what sort of weapon would be giving people who have personal vendettas, misconceptions, etc regarding animals. I see all sorts of ways for this to be abused or turned into something horrible.


----------



## bel

I don't know where you live but you can look up the Humane Society that is the closest to you and notify them. There is also an organization called IDA (In Defense of Animals) or CAPS (Companion Animal Protection Society). All are on the internet.

Good luck to you.

Bel


----------



## digits mama

Its people like that that make me sick to know that my digit who is blind and deaf and confused walking around out there and happens to pass thru someones yard that has an attitude like that.

Yes yes..i know......my dog shouldnt have went missing and I didnt do everything right.. But to think that there are people out there like you with a mindframe such as yours makes me wanna puke.


----------



## bel

Glad everything worked out. Who is the person who would shoot a dog? Maybe he should be neutered with out any anesthesia!


----------

